# Looking for a new filet knife, Bubba Blade?



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone tried one? I'm tired of having to resharpen every 2-3 fish like we do with the el cheapo filet knives.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

For cats the bubba blade is terrific. Especially for large cats.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

son got me one for Christmas I like the new blade ,the old one not so much


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Bubba blade is pretty good, go thru a lot of trout before sharpening. With reds 3-4 fish and it needs a touch up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

*Knife Steel*

Are you using a Knife Steel? If not they are very important in making and keeping a knife sharp, it takes like 2 seconds to use one.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Law Dawg said:


> Are you using a Knife Steel? If not they are very important in making and keeping a knife sharp, it takes like 2 seconds to use one.


Been using a draw through ceramic sticks for touch up.

Shadslinger, which blade profile are you using on the bigger cats? I'm thinking this one:

https://www.bubbablade.com/collections/knives/products/the-bubba-blade-9-inch-flex-fillet-knife


----------



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

Victorinox or Dexter. They works excellent and hold wonderful edge. I tried a Bubba blade and it sucked for me. Wouldn't hold an edge. And lost it quick. The Victorinox is wonderful followed by Dexter. I clean quite a bit of fish. Usually 2759-3000 a year. Between trout catfish crappie and everything. And the Victorinox is only 24.99 compared to Bubba blade prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

Law Dawg said:


> Are you using a Knife Steel? If not they are very important in making and keeping a knife sharp, it takes like 2 seconds to use one.


which kind of steel are you talking about? i have several that actually remove metal, and have seen used, but don't own, some that are just smooth hard steel rods. was told i need to use both.


----------



## e.. (Jul 4, 2016)

I got a work sharp tool , it will make any old knife even the cheep ones cut like a new razor and takes bout 2 min per knife , hunting knives, fishing knives , wifes kitchen knives, steak knife it will sharpen all .


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

e.. said:


> I got a work sharp tool , it will make any old knife even the cheep ones cut like a new razor and takes bout 2 min per knife , hunting knives, fishing knives , wifes kitchen knives, steak knife it will sharpen all .


Got one. Works great. But I'm not getting fish slime all over it in the middle of cleaning.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Dexter is a far better knife then the bubba.


----------



## vito66 (Dec 20, 2010)

*here ya go*

I finally found one that I haven't been able to tear up.
http://www.douglasquikut.com/Pro-EFK-5-Blade-Kit-p/32352ds.htm


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a Kershaw that works good got it Academy a few years ago . Hit on a diamond steel now and then.
I don't cut through the rib cage when cleaning cats with it or an electric knife.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I like my Bubba.


----------



## e.. (Jul 4, 2016)

dbullard1;182265
I don't cut through the rib cage when cleaning cats with it or an electric knife.[/QUOTE said:


> I here that , I dont cut bones eather and i like it better when the blade ain't real sharp .


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

cfulbright said:


> Dexter is a far better knife then the bubba.


Dexter Made in USA
Bubba Made in China

You can get two Dexters for the price of a Bubba blade, almost. The only thing is that you need to buy the sheath separate which is a little disappointing.


----------



## robjord (Dec 3, 2009)

I have Dexters every where I might need a knife. Fish table,boat, bbq pit, trucks,shop,barn.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Dexter Russell. Just about every commercial fish house I have been to, just about every dock side for hire fish cleaner I have watched in action have used Dexter Russell knives. They can't all be wrong.


----------



## e.. (Jul 4, 2016)

i agree dexter is good butcher and fish knife made in USA with that got a question Which one y'all like best from what i am finding they make bout 20 plus fishing knives . I favor the wood handle


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

I cleaned four keeper catfish without an electric knife last week like it was a stunt or something. I used a rapala knife. I'm finally learning to cut around the ribs not through unless they are small enough fish to just zip right through them. I reluctantly bought a hundred dollar American angler electric knife and it cuts out on and off and gets really hot like on the second small fish.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

This... I prefer Forshner Victorinox and second is Dexter. Every outdoors man should own a 8" fillet knife, a 5" semi-stiff boning knife and a curved 5" skinning knife. Webrestaurantstore has best prices now. $66.09 for the trio with shipping.



Catfish1990 said:


> Victorinox or Dexter. They works excellent and hold wonderful edge. I tried a Bubba blade and it sucked for me. Wouldn't hold an edge. And lost it quick. The Victorinox is wonderful followed by Dexter. I clean quite a bit of fish. Usually 2759-3000 a year. Between trout catfish crappie and everything. And the Victorinox is only 24.99 compared to Bubba blade prices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

A little note on the new American Angler: This was suppose to be the do all end all of electric knives for $100. WalMart and Academy both stocked and sold them but at the present time neither place is stocking them. A friend of mine had his replaced at WalMart five times in a few month period. He cleans a good many fish but does not cut bones and this is just not up to the hype. The only place I know to get them now is on line and you have to pay shipping both ways and return it to get the warranty. I purchased a new Rapala electric and so far it is still working fine. I chose it over the American Angler because it was half the price. I'm not encouraging or discouraging the purchase of an electric knife just giving my limited experience of cleaning about 4-5 K blue cat a year.
I also own Dexter, Kershaw, Bear, & Rapala filet knives and all work OK the first three listed work best for me. The Bubba Blade is an over hyped-over priced knife and I don't care for it at all. I do not see many guides using it, but to each there own.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Catfish1990 said:


> Victorinox or Dexter. They works excellent and hold wonderful edge. I tried a Bubba blade and it sucked for me. Wouldn't hold an edge. And lost it quick. The Victorinox is wonderful followed by Dexter. I clean quite a bit of fish. Usually 2759-3000 a year. Between trout catfish crappie and everything. And the Victorinox is only 24.99 compared to Bubba blade prices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Catfish
Do you know the model #'s of the Victorinox and Dexter filleting you are referring to? I'm looking to pick a few up.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a collection of Dexter's which I think are the best, especially for the money. I bought a chef's travelling 13 knife roll case off Amazon which solved the sheath problem.


----------



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

Old Sailor, 
I don't know the exact model of any of them. The Victorinox is a curved flexible 6" boning knife. My dexters range from 7"-8" wide filet knives. Some are flexible some are stiff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

